

Startup Quote: Reid Hoffman, founder, LinkedIn - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5890518937

======
raychancc
It’s much better to start during an economic downturn. Partnerships are
easier; hiring is easier; and the competition starts later.

\- Reid Hoffman (@quixotic)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5890518937>

